# Potential Canon EOS R Mark II specifications [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2020)

> Sources continue to talk to us about the next EOS R cameras, but the information has been pretty vague for the most part.
> However, we have received our first somewhat informative Canon EOS R Mark II specifications. A camera we have been told on more than one occasion will be coming in 2020.
> *Canon EOS R Mark II rumored specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 11, 2020)

Urgh, did you have to list the video specs??? - Now cue much wailing and gnashing of teeth.....


----------



## Treyarnon (Jan 11, 2020)

Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jan 11, 2020)

This could be interesting! I really like that it might have a CFExpress card.

If it does 1080 120fps it would be a perfect camera for me!


----------



## padam (Jan 11, 2020)

The M6 Mark II does 1080p 120fps as well, so it will have it, probably with AF as well.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 11, 2020)

12 fps would be an incredible upgrade from one body to the next

5mp EVF too... this could be the killer R everybody was waiting for. Sounds good to me!


----------



## csibra (Jan 11, 2020)

My rule is simple: no BSI no buy.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 11, 2020)

Instabuy x2 if this is true


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Personally, I'm looking for a mirrorless 5Ds replacement, and this aint it ;-)
As ever, video specs are the bits I skip over (YMMV ;-)


----------



## Kit. (Jan 11, 2020)

csibra said:


> My rule is simple: no BSI no buy.


So, you are a BSI fetishist, are you?


----------



## Joules (Jan 11, 2020)

csibra said:


> My rule is simple: no BSI no buy.


Sounds like a silly rule. If the quality matches your expectations, would you not buy the camera just because it uses a different technology to do what it does?


----------



## Aaron Lozano (Jan 11, 2020)

RF mount really needs a good bunch of small pancake lens and primes that are somewhat affordable. I bet plenty of enthusiast would love to shed some weight out of their travelling FF setup.

Then start shipping the cameras with AI like pixel/iPhones and blow people's minds with amazing night shots.

Maybe that's one way Canon could get more revenue.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2020)

I'd buy it


----------



## Gino_FOTO (Jan 11, 2020)

IBIS should finally be there, crucial function for proper work with that fantastic new prime lenses, at this stage of time, EF 85mm 1.4 still overperform more expensive RF 85 1.2 in real world usage.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Kit. said:


> So, you are a BSI fetishist, are you?


Indeed, one of the daftest excuses for a camera buying decision I've seen for a while ;-)


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 11, 2020)

Quite nice.

but yet no "yeah" moment.

And single card slot makes me say "ME!"

_Edit: Looks like I need some new glasses _


----------



## xps (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, IBIS in the cheaper Eos R, 12 fps, high-MP OVF, no crop in 4k.... 
I hope this will be found in the high-MP-EOS-R model too.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 11, 2020)

12 FPS; not bad but I'm wondering what's left with servo tracking?
Also, how much better is the EVF for fast action photography because the one in the EOS-R is not quite there?


----------



## knight427 (Jan 11, 2020)

Treyarnon said:


> Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'



I thought, perfect! All the hate should bring downthe price. But really, there is no way we’re getting 12fps with first launch of IBIS on an enthusiast FF camera. There will 2 card slots or else’s every other feature is wrong in this list.


----------



## xps (Jan 11, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Quite nice.
> 
> but yet no "yeah" moment.
> 
> And single card slot makes me say "ME!"


At this pricepoint, the CFexpress card will be suprer-ruggedized. So, don´t worry.... 
BTW: Your wallet will , when the rumores high-MP-Eos-R will appear on the market and you can spend 400€ for 256GB you need


----------



## davidhfe (Jan 11, 2020)

Three thoughts
- That quality of an EVF is into Leica territory.
- Even if that 12fps has a few asterisks, it'd still be great to see
- I hate the mismatched cardslots on my 5D4, but given the current price of CFe I don't see a way around it.

Anyways, this'd be a solid 5D4 upgrade for those who want to ditch the OVF


----------



## Viggo (Jan 11, 2020)

Gino_FOTO said:


> IBIS should finally be there, crucial function for proper work with that fantastic new prime lenses, at this stage of time, EF 85mm 1.4 still overperform more expensive RF 85 1.2 in real world usage.


Having owned both those 85’s I couldn’t disagree more  I dislike the 85 L IS so much it’s getting me angry just thinking about it, lol.


----------



## MadScotsman (Jan 11, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Quite nice.
> 
> but yet no "yeah" moment.
> 
> And single card slot makes me say "ME!"



I'm personally a little dissapointed that they've (apparently) caved to the card slot cry-bullies. But. I understand why they thought they had to.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 11, 2020)

Aaron Lozano said:


> ... needs a good bunch of small pancake lens and primes...



I get the pancake attraction, but I think I'd rather have a 'small' f/2 IS than a 'tiny' f/2.8 non-IS. The RF 35 f/1.8 is about ideal, seems to me.


----------



## xps (Jan 11, 2020)

And pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease: an JOYSTICK


----------



## csibra (Jan 11, 2020)

Kit. said:


> So, you are a BSI fetishist, are you?


No, I'm a dynamic range fetishist.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 11, 2020)

This wouldn't tempt me away from my current EOS R.

Instead, I'll hold out for the 5D5.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Jan 11, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Really looking forward to this camera
My 7d mark 2 will need replacement soon and I am excited to make the mirrorless plunge


----------



## Gino_FOTO (Jan 11, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Having owned both those 85’s I couldn’t disagree more  I dislike the 85 L IS so much it’s getting me angry just thinking about it, lol.


I don't know RF version, but only slightly better T-stop, if so some, does not makeup to excellent IS in EF, I fell so confident to catch 1/15sec most of the time, almost no way doing so without image stabilization.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 11, 2020)

Treyarnon said:


> Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'


1 SD and 1 CF Express... so two slots.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 11, 2020)

Gino_FOTO said:


> IBIS should finally be there, crucial function for proper work with that fantastic new prime lenses, at this stage of time, EF 85mm 1.4 still overperform more expensive RF 85 1.2 in real world usage.


I must ask, do you own both lenses?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 11, 2020)

I see a second body in my future.


----------



## fox40phil (Jan 11, 2020)

"1 SD card slot & 1 CFexpress slot"

So CFast 2.0 is completely dead now yes  ? Only one camera of Canon got it ? Yey!
CF is also dead then :S..

Specs are looking great! But would prefere maybe 36MPs to have a little bit more like just a smull push 30->32MP.

Lets hope the 5D V will have the same stuff


----------



## Gino_FOTO (Jan 11, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I must ask, do you own both lenses?


I don't need to, using RF 85mm is exact equal to EF 85mm with IS turn off. (in real world usage)


----------



## nonac (Jan 11, 2020)

Treyarnon said:


> Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'


I'm just happy to see two cards! I didn't buy the first version because it only had a single card slot.


----------



## ronno (Jan 11, 2020)

1 to 2 stops more dynamic range and I’m in.
Meanwhile I am adding a Sony a7R3 to my Canon gear tomorrow - the extra DR makes a difference for my work. That plus the 2 slots, IBIS, AF...


----------



## richperson (Jan 11, 2020)

Nelu said:


> 12 FPS; not bad but I'm wondering what's left with servo tracking?
> Also, how much better is the EVF for fast action photography because the one in the EOS-R is not quite there?



my thoughts too. Current R feels like 3fps in servo. I would take 8 fps or better in servo.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 11, 2020)

Gino_FOTO said:


> I don't need to, using RF 85mm is exact equal to EF 85mm with IS turn off. (in real world usage)


It reeeaaally isn’t though... the 85 IS is softer, much worse CA performance and much worse AF, it did not track anything like the RF85. And much sharper also . But each to their own, I just own(ed) both and to me there is no question the RF85 is better, even considering the high price.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 11, 2020)

csibra said:


> No, I'm a dynamic range fetishist.



What if it's going to have BSI but retain roughly the DR of the R Mark I? What if it won't have BSI but will exceed the DR of the R Mark I? Or is it just going to be your confirmation bias in action, no matter what?


----------



## richperson (Jan 11, 2020)

MadScotsman said:


> I'm personally a little dissapointed that they've (apparently) caved to the card slot cry-bullies. But. I understand why they thought they had to.



why? You need the CFexpress forimproved video and the SD slot is nice for backup jpegs or overflow and doesn’t take up hardly any space.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 11, 2020)

MadScotsman said:


> I'm personally a little dissapointed that they've (apparently) caved to the card slot cry-bullies. But. I understand why they thought they had to.



Well, it was not very difficult to predict, cry-bullies or not. The 5D bodies have dual slots after all.



richperson said:


> my thoughts too. Current R feels like 3fps in servo. I would take 8 fps or better in servo.



The M6II does 14 fps with full servo AF (although "focus priority" mode is 7 fps). I think there's little reason to expect less than 10 fps. This newest generation of Canon tech packs some _serious_ oompf.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 11, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'd buy it


So would I, if it is about the same price as the 5D4.


----------



## KF (Jan 11, 2020)

That would be 1D*X* Mk III right?


----------



## mppix (Jan 11, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Does this mean
No "crop 4K video with DPAF"
or
"No crop" 4K video with DPAF
?


----------



## Madtoffel (Jan 11, 2020)

If this rumor is true this could be the Canon pro mirrorless camera everybody (including myself) is waiting for and a worthy successor to the 5D mark iv.
I just hope Canon prices it competetivily at $3000 or less.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 11, 2020)

csibra said:


> No, I'm a dynamic range fetishist.


"Dynamic range on 1-inch cameras" fetishist, obviously.


----------



## shawn (Jan 11, 2020)

If these are the specs I’m buying two of them.


----------



## mpb001 (Jan 11, 2020)

If most of this is correct, this all looks very good to me. Especially, IBIS and a new sensor. The improved EVF doesn’t hurt either.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 11, 2020)

Gino_FOTO said:


> I don't need to, using RF 85mm is exact equal to EF 85mm with IS turn off. (in real world usage)


I don't own both either, but I beg to differ. The RF is cracking sharp wide open. I am half tempted to rent the EF 85 to prove the point. Half tempted.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2020)

Madtoffel said:


> If this rumor is true this could be the Canon pro mirrorless camera everybody (including myself) is waiting for and a worthy successor to the 5D mark iv.
> I just hope Canon prices it competetivily at $3000 or less.


It would definitely be a worthy successor to the 5D3. (Which the R is not for me)


----------



## applecider (Jan 11, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Quite nice.
> 
> but yet no "yeah" moment.
> 
> And single card slot makes me say "ME!"


)


----------



## sfericean (Jan 11, 2020)

I would be pretty happy with these specs, not going to lie. Very excited for 2020.


----------



## LensFungus (Jan 11, 2020)

I own Canon, Sony and Fujifilm stuff. With releases of Canon EOS R Mark II, Canon EOS megapixel monster R (name?), Fujifilm X100V, Fujifilm X-T4, Sony A7 Mark IV and Sony A7S Mark III this will be a horrible first half of 2020 for me lol.


----------



## dtaylor (Jan 11, 2020)

Well now I'm not sure if Canon is ******* or not?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 11, 2020)

Gino_FOTO said:


> I don't need to, using RF 85mm is exact equal to EF 85mm with IS turn off. (in real world usage)



I don't either, but you are wrong... in real world usage. Absolutely not the same exact lens. Both very nice lenses, but the RF edges out the RF in sharpness and CA... according to those who have had both.

And let us not forget: *RF 85mm f/1.2L* USM is the second lens model to incorporate *Canon's* proprietary *BR* lens after the renowned *EF* 35mm f/1.4L II USM. *BR* lens consists of an optical material, namely Blue Spectrum Refractive Optics, developed for ideal chromatic aberration correction.

"So what do I really think? The Canon 85mm f/1.4 L IS is going to disappoint the Fanboys wanting bragging rights for the absolute best resolution in an 85mm lens. But after all the dust settles, it’s going to be an immensely popular lens because it’s very good optically and just superbly usable. "









MTF Testing the Canon 85mm f/1.4 L IS


The King is Not Dead The Canon 85mm f/1.2 II lens, the king of creamy bokeh, is basically a 40-year old optical design first released in 1976 (in FD mount) and released as an EF mount lens after some slight optical modification in 1989. The "II" version, released in 2006, was an...



www.lensrentals.com


----------



## dtaylor (Jan 11, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> I own Canon, Sony and Fujifilm stuff. With releases of Canon EOS R Mark II, Canon EOS megapixel monster R (name?), Fujifilm X100V, Fujifilm X-T4, Sony A7 Mark IV and Sony A7S Mark III this will be a horrible first half of 2020 for me lol.



You're either very rich or very likely to end up sleeping under an overpass with a lot of cameras.


----------



## Quackator (Jan 11, 2020)

The specs of the R would have been fine for me.
I skipped it, because it failed in ergonomics.
Handling experience of the 5D series is painfully missing.


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah now we're talking!

I do need full weather sealing and I would prefer built like a truck toughness of a 7D mk II but.... I like what I see here. I still feel Canon are missing a trick a bit tho with no genuine 7D Mk II replacement. I think thats the style of camera but in MILC a lot of people really want but no one has done.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jan 11, 2020)

Treyarnon said:


> Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'


If it Does have Both type cards I "Could" live with that, But I hope the SD is type 2.


----------



## LensFungus (Jan 11, 2020)

dtaylor said:


> You're either very rich or very likely to end up sleeping under an overpass with a lot of cameras.


Haha, it's mostly about the decision which old cameras I wanna dump and which will be the new ones. I only wanna get up to two new cameras (99% no Fujifilm), most likely just one (but which one?) and selling old stuff will it make a bit easier. I like taking photos with all brands but there is also the desire to look into videography and I don't see yet if I should go Sony or Canon lenswise.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like potentially they just scaled up the sensor from M6II. In which case it might have an even better DR. But 32Mp, while quite decent resolution, isn't really enough to make me switch from 5DIV.

I'm still waiting for the news on the high-res R monster. Where is it, my preciousss...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2020)

I just wish they could make a high MP R that could be fully functional at a lower resolution but with much higher FPS and give it some 1 level features and a decent size without added weight. That would steal my money at almost any price.

Jack


----------



## mpeeps (Jan 12, 2020)

csibra said:


> My rule is simple: no BSI no buy.


I probably agree! Most of the new R lenses have IS, well, at least the trinity. Is IBIS truly better than an IS lens? I really don't know.


----------



## bellorusso (Jan 12, 2020)

So many great things had been told about 1Dx M3 but were untrue. 
If this list is correct, this is going to be the first Canon's decent mirrorless camera.


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Jan 12, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> I probably agree! Most of the new R lenses have IS, well, at least the trinity. Is IBIS truly better than an IS lens? I really don't know.



It's not a "IS or IBIS" thing here tho. It's a "IS and IBIS". You can bet a lot of money Canon's IBIS and IS will work hand in hand and that's going to be huge win.



> If this list is correct, this is going to be the first Canon's decent mirrorless camera.



Define decent because the M6 II is more than decent. Let alone the R and RP have been improved majorily since relase with firmware


----------



## mpeeps (Jan 12, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> Indeed, one of the daftest excuses for a camera buying decision I've seen for a while ;-)


Ouch.


----------



## mpeeps (Jan 12, 2020)

Cat_Interceptor said:


> It's not a "IS or IBIS" thing here tho. It's a "IS and IBIS". You can bet a lot of money Canon's IBIS and IS will work hand in hand and that's going to be huge win.


Looking forward to it! But an IBISless R2 with the other specs won't stop me from wanting one.


----------



## amorse (Jan 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I'm still waiting for the news on the high-res R monster. Where is it, my preciousss...


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jan 12, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> This could be interesting! I really like that it might have a CFExpress card.
> 
> If it does 1080 120fps it would be a perfect camera for me!


You mean if it does 1080p 120fps with DPAF.


----------



## VICYASA (Jan 12, 2020)

Based on the rumored specs, what will the pricing be like? $2,699 USD? Any estimates?
ALSO -- will they switch back to joystick and answer the ergonomic haters of the EOS R? AND... better weather sealed than the EOS R? With same sort of dimensions?
I love the FPS upgrade and dual slot upgrade!!!

HELP A NOOB OUT!!!

Been waiting on getting the EOS R (I'm only interested in landscaping and street photography, portraits), I love the price of the EOS R NOW... may even drop a tad more now? Right? Or, should I wait for mark 2? Quite frankly... if the mark 2 is over 3,000 USD, may have to buy EOS R!


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 12, 2020)

Still want to see if the next 5D is going to be some sort of hybrid with a moving sensor that can accommodate both EF and RF flange distances.

If yes, hail OVF shooting experience
If not, I might take this rumoured camera into consideration, especially if it fits in my hand as a 5D and not a tiny camera (good move Panasonic!).


----------



## reef58 (Jan 12, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Based on the rumored specs, what will the pricing be like? $2,699 USD? Any estimates?
> ALSO -- will they switch back to joystick and answer the ergonomic haters of the EOS R? AND... better weather sealed than the EOS R? With same sort of dimensions?
> I love the FPS upgrade and dual slot upgrade!!!
> 
> ...



Rumored specs add a grand to your estimate. At least.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 12, 2020)

if they don't nerf in another weird way and the FPS is remotely accurate, I'd probably save my pennies for one.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 12, 2020)

dtaylor said:


> Well now I'm not sure if Canon is ******* or not?



Canon exists in a permanent quantum superposition between being ******* and not.


----------



## steliosk (Jan 12, 2020)

As a photographer these specs are great.
i'd prefer less or crippled video specs and a better price though.
Its a curse for photographers to upgrade their camera and pay more just for video specs.
Like the 5D IV that came out more expensive because it shoots 4k video that i never used and videographers never were happy with it.


----------



## Adelino (Jan 12, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Quite nice.
> 
> but yet no "yeah" moment.
> 
> And single card slot makes me say "ME!"


You stopped reading?


----------



## Adelino (Jan 12, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> I probably agree! Most of the new R lenses have IS, well, at least the trinity. Is IBIS truly better than an IS lens? I really don't know.


Are you mixing your IBIS with your BSI?


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 12, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> So many great things had been told about 1Dx M3 but were untrue.
> If this list is correct, this is going to be the first Canon's decent mirrorless camera.



First decent mirrorless for photographers who don't really have adequate skill to use what's available. Otherwise, I got images from the EOR R that gathered hundreds of dollars per single image.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 12, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Based on the rumored specs, what will the pricing be like? $2,699 USD? Any estimates?
> ALSO -- will they switch back to joystick and answer the ergonomic haters of the EOS R? AND... better weather sealed than the EOS R? With same sort of dimensions?
> I love the FPS upgrade and dual slot upgrade!!!
> 
> ...



The EOS R is so good as-is, I almost regret not buying a 2nd one last December when prices were even down near $1300. I can do weddings with single card bodies, but prefer 2 card bodies. But I still think I should have bought a 2nd EOS R As for prices, my guess is closer to $3200 for the rumored model due to the different card, if that comes to pass, and slight redesign. For the high mega pixel body coming ... almost certain ... my guess is $3600 range, close to where the 5DSR retailed.

If the new RF bodies are too high at first, I can easily shoot weddings and landscapes with a 2nd EOS R, because my 5DS puts me shooting 4 cards per event, not just one card.


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The EOS R is so good as-is, I almost regret not buying a 2nd one last December when prices were even down near $1300. I can do weddings with single card bodies, but prefer 2 card bodies. But I still think I should have bought a 2nd EOS R As for prices, my guess is closer to $3200 for the rumored model due to the different card, if that comes to pass, and slight redesign. For the high mega pixel body coming ... almost certain ... my guess is $3600 range, close to where the 5DSR retailed.
> 
> If the new RF bodies are too high at first, I can easily shoot weddings and landscapes with a 2nd EOS R, because my 5DS puts me shooting 4 cards per event, not just one card.


It's true, I do regret not picking up an R during that 6 hour window at the Canon store for $1146. YES, it really was that for 6 hours. 

However, it is still not the camera body for me. This is not to besmirch or judge anyone else. I repeatedly hear about folks who own the 5D4 and talk about what to replace it with...seems like GAS. Us with older camera bodies such as the 5D3 and such are looking for the LEAP and not the step up. If it was about staying in the EF mount world then I'd have a 5D4 already but the move to another mount requires a few more specifics.....the slots, the EVF, the ergonomics, the build, the DR and IQ of stills (video be damned) 


What was in this CR1 (I also know to not get too excited over this level of rumor) is more along the lines of how I'd prefer to spend my hard earned cash., I'm happy you are doing well with the R, it's always good to enjoy one's gear. Especially here where there is so much whining.


----------



## Juangrande (Jan 12, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Quite nice.
> 
> but yet no "yeah" moment.
> 
> And single card slot makes me say "ME!"


The specs said dual card slot though.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 12, 2020)

32mp is fine for me. I hope it's BSI, but it's not required.
IBIS is great to hear. It is a must for me.
12fps is great (and more than I'd hope for).
1 SD card slot & 1 CFexpress slot is great enough for me. I'll shoot raw to CFexpress and use the SD for backup somehow.
No crop 4K video with DPAF is great (it's about time).
No RAW video is OK for me (I'm not much into video).
5mp EVF is great!!! I'm so looking forward to a better EVF.

I assume it will have fully articulating back LCD (which is a *must* for me). It would be nice if that LCD was higher res or bigger.
I assume it will have good eye tracking AF, at least somewhat comparable to Sony.
I assume it will have better hand-holding ergonomics and a more intuitive menu system than Sony.
If all of this is done, I do think I will buy one and their RF 70-200mm f2.8 zoom to finally step into FF as my 2nd system.


----------



## geffy (Jan 12, 2020)

perfect, like me except for my wooden leg, seriously i am waiting for it, consider it bought


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

Gino_FOTO said:


> I don't need to, using RF 85mm is exact equal to EF 85mm with IS turn off. (in real world usage)




...unless you are using that EF lens only on an SLR, in which case I think the EOS R output could be slightly different.

These are both the RF 85s below (taken from here), but what you don't see is any clipping of the bokeh balls. The background is all more or less circles and some corner cateyes going on.

​​Both of the EF 85 Ls, however, have a problem when shooting natively on an EF mount SLR. I'm going to describe it incorrectly, so I'll defer to those who understand this phenomenon better. It appears that the mirrorbox or some other internal, though wider than the sensor, actually falls within large opening created by the aperture blades at the widest apertures of the large aperture primes (85Ls, 50L as well). Whatever hardware is in that very large f/1.2 (or so) circle becomes something like a bokeh stencil some tinkerer would put in _front_ of their (let's say) 50 f/1.8 to make street lights look like hearts or stars.

Shorter version: The SLR internals clip the bokeh balls into looking like the letter D in a rectangular region somewhere in the middle-ish periphery of the frame, and once you see it, you cannot unsee it:

(Small effect: random Flickr find from an EF 85 1.2L search on shutterdial)​​
(Heavy effect: from an article at PP)​​
I defer to folks who have shot both the EF and RF versions, but a 5D4 with either EF 85 L may indeed look different than the EOS R + RF 85L lenses, or even different than adapted EF 85Ls on the RF mount for this reason.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

Sorry, late to the pile on with the specs here.

A few thoughts:

Might EOS R2 come out simultaneously with the 5D5? 
Do folks really think Canon will potentially undermine 1DX3 sales with a 12 fps rig at half price (or less)? I recognize they have the stills throughput potential to move 32 x 14 from the M6 Mark II, but that's a massive bump from the original EOS R. Seems a little too good to be true to me.
IBIS = cool (if true). We all could use it and seemingly everyone (not shooting howitzer superwhites) has been asking for it for some time. That plus solid peaking / manual focus assist will make the 'tinkering with older / weirder lenses' camp very happy. 
Curious how well IBIS would work with existing IS lenses, adapted EF IS lenses, etc. Folks have (to this point) paid extra for lens IS, and if there is a lower price point without IS, the folks who already committed to lens IS may want some performance assurances that the lens IS was not paid for in vain (i.e. that it combines with IBIS to a better effect than if the lens lacked IS).
- A


----------



## davo (Jan 12, 2020)

"new naming scheme" !!!!!

I'm sold!


----------



## sanj (Jan 12, 2020)

I like


----------



## 6degrees (Jan 12, 2020)

Now we wait for:

RF 35mm F1.2 L
RF 14-21mm F1.4 L or RF 16-28mm F2


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

6degrees said:


> Now we wait for:
> 
> RF 35mm F1.2 L
> RF 14-21mm F1.4 L or RF 16-28mm F2




If you think RF needs to pick off EF's staples / expectations / necessary components of a large ILC lens portfolio:

Nifty fifty
Something 100-400L like (perhaps 70-400 from the rumor this week)
Some kind of 1:1 macro
24L and 35L
Pancake(s)?
But if you think they need to sex up the RF platform to draw people to it:

135 f/quick IS prime
200 f/2 IS prime
A line of 'nice but not L' very small lenses
The 'inexpensive' long zoom to 600mm
The great wide coma-free astro prime
New/resurrected wild zoom range concepts: 16-50? 35-85?
[Dreaming here] An anomorphic lens with AF
Curious to see what's next.

- A


----------



## Adelino (Jan 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 1 SD and 1 CF Express... so two slots.


But the first initial reaction before reading the second line was, "oh sh..."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2020)

My main gripe about my R is accidentally toughing the LCD moves the AF point off the subject. I prefer to use tough autofocus since there is no joystick. A simple option such as double tap to move the AF point would solve that for me. Obviously, less frame freezing to allow easier shooting of moving subjects would be another plus. That seems to have been improved. Eye tracking of the R now works well but I'm often doing moving subjects that twist and turn, so it loses focus on a eye frequently and picks up a different one. I might be able to tweak it, I made a couple adjustments that reduced the issue.

If the R is going to remain as a $2200 body, the replacement should be popular. I expect that the rumor of a new naming scheme portends a higher price.

The lower price for a R right now certainly makes it a bargain, I bought mine when first announced at a $200 discount.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If the R is going to remain as a $2200 body, the replacement should be popular. I expect that the rumor of a new naming scheme portends a higher price.
> 
> The lower price for a R right now certainly makes it a bargain, I bought mine when first announced at a $200 discount.




Let's say the 5D5 and EOS R2 get (at a really high level) a similar loadout -- same sensor, same shutter, same max fps, same # of cards, same onboard processing power, same fancy pants video options, etc.

How does a 5D5 demand $3k-ish while a similarly spec'd EOS R2 comes back in at $2299 or so?

Is Canon incentivized to sell same-spec'd RF bodies for less than EF to foster migration to mirrorless or to drive pricier RF lens sales?

Does Canon need to keep the 5D5 price high for such a product to remain suitably profitable now that EF = eventually RIP?

- A


----------



## Inspired (Jan 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> Sounds like a silly rule. If the quality matches your expectations, would you not buy the camera just because it uses a different technology to do what it does?


Not if I'm looking at rocking the 85 1.2 or the 28-70


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 12, 2020)

I want the trick AF button from the 1DX Mark III.


----------



## harleylunar (Jan 12, 2020)

add that AF button from the 1DXm3 too! instead of that dumb touch bar! #TAKEMYMONEY


----------



## kforrestry (Jan 12, 2020)

steliosk said:


> As a photographer these specs are great.
> i'd prefer less or crippled video specs and a better price though.
> Its a curse for photographers to upgrade their camera and pay more just for video specs.
> Like the 5D IV that came out more expensive because it shoots 4k video that i never used and videographers never were happy with it.



this is how i've felt for years. as a landscape photo guy, i dont need IBIS or any video options, and it sucks to keep paying higher prices for something i dont want or use. we've got dedicated video lines, now all our still cameras are hybrid video/stills cameras. i dont think it's too much to hope for dedicated stills cameras again.


----------



## MagicMike (Jan 12, 2020)

Treyarnon said:


> Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'



1sd card / 1cfexpress slot


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

kforrestry said:


> i dont think it's too much to hope for dedicated stills cameras again.




Yeah, how _is_ the Nikon Df doing? 

I'm a stills only guy as well. I may not shoot video, and I sure as hell can't stand the endless 'well this *other* company offers 1.21 gigawatts and Canon doesn't, so I am logically and proportionately going to flex my anger in the form of a hunger strike', but even I concede that video is here to stay.

So I respectfully disagree. Canon making a stills only ILC is absolutely too much to hope for. Not happening.

- A


----------



## dwarven (Jan 12, 2020)

reef58 said:


> Rumored specs add a grand to your estimate. At least.



They won’t be able to get that wild with pricing if the a7iv comes out this year. Hell, the a7iii already nearly matches those specs and for $1900.


----------



## TonyPM (Jan 12, 2020)

Viggo said:


> 12 fps would be an incredible upgrade from one body to the next
> 
> 5mp EVF too... this could be the killer R everybody was waiting for. Sounds good to me!


Canon Eos R5 (Copa Turbo).


----------



## Joules (Jan 12, 2020)

Inspired said:


> Not if I'm looking at rocking the 85 1.2 or the 28-70


I fail to see what *B*ack *S*ide *I*llumination does for those lenses specifically. There are some rumors floating about that the 1DX III sensor boasts some improvements. We will see once it gets tested properly, but if those are real, I would say it does not netter if it's BSI or something else that allowed Canon to get there. The results count, not the means to achieve them.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't either, but you are wrong... in real world usage. Absolutely not the same exact lens. Both very nice lenses, but the RF edges out the RF in sharpness and CA... according to those who have had both.
> .
> And let us not forget: *RF 85mm f/1.2L* USM is the second lens model to incorporate *Canon's* proprietary *BR* lens after the renowned *EF* 35mm f/1.4L II USM. *BR* lens consists of an optical material, namely Blue Spectrum Refractive Optics, developed for ideal chromatic aberration correction.
> 
> ...


I decided to buy the 1,4.
My decision was based on 3 factors: - being able to use a lens on EF and RF systems
- IS
- price
I knew that the wide-open performance of the RF 1,2/85 is better, but since I mostly shoot landscapes and not, like you, beautiful portraits, it didn't matter.
But fact is, the 1,4/85 is excellent, but the 1,2/85 RF is better...


----------



## Joules (Jan 12, 2020)

kforrestry said:


> i dont think it's too much to hope for dedicated stills cameras again.


a) You need a great video stream processing pipeline to get an output for the EVF anyway.
b) If a camera can be sold to a bigger group of people because it has features that appeal to a greater audience, that can allow the price to decrease.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> They won’t be able to get that wild with pricing if the a7iv comes out this year. Hell, the a7iii already nearly matches those specs and for $1900.


Where can I buy an a7iii with DPAF 4K, 5Mp EVF, Canon ergonomics, and full wireless tethering? I don't even mind if it doesn't have a 30+Mp sensor...


----------



## Joules (Jan 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> They won’t be able to get that wild with pricing if the a7iv comes out this year. Hell, the a7iii already nearly matches those specs and for $1900.


With 24 MP 10 FPS it certainly does not nearly match a 32 MP 12 FPS body. It will be very interesting to see if the current bodies are so cheap because they are the first iteration and compensate for their lack of cutting edge tech with these prices to draw in an initial RF crowd... Or if the claimed cost benefits of mirrorless over SLR are actually real.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 12, 2020)

CFExpress and the FPS would be the key selling points. Everything else seems like minor upgrades that'll create a very well rounded machine.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 12, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> The specs said dual card slot though.



It only has one CFExpress slot..


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Canon exists in a permanent quantum superposition between being ******* and not.


Only when you don't read this forum. But when you observe it, Canon's either ******* or not. Look away - and it's in the superposition again...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 12, 2020)

Treyarnon said:


> Hands up who read down the list, got to "1 Sd Card slot" and thought, 'oh no, what a disappointment!'


How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....


----------



## Rbus (Jan 12, 2020)

I would be more than happy with this camera. IBIS, CFExpress and 12 FPS would make a good addition to my Mk4 and I would get rid of the Mk3.
It would work well for Wildlife, Landscape and Street which are my preferred uses. 
I have no use for video mode and strongly believe very few people use it. Look on You Tube and there are not a lot of videos in 4K.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 12, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....


there's a buffer that needs to be cleared right? If the buffer's big enough it won't be that much of an issue I suppose. Yes it's less fast than the 1dx iii but that's to be expected. Use the fastest sd cards and you can get a write speed of about 275 mb/s (actual speed of a tested Sony SF-G card). That's still quite fast (definitely not 10 times as slow; cfexpress has a 1200mb/s write speed).

And if you do need the fastest speed available, just use the one cfexpress slot


----------



## jjesp (Jan 12, 2020)

Aaron Lozano said:


> RF mount really needs a good bunch of small pancake lens and primes that are somewhat affordable. I bet plenty of enthusiast would love to shed some weight out of their travelling FF setup.



I agree. Would make me consider to switch back to Canon from my beloved Fuji xpro system. I miss the full frame sensor, no matter what others say  But love the Fuji compactness and the fantastic lenses though.


----------



## seasonascent (Jan 12, 2020)

Rbus said:


> I would be more than happy with this camera. IBIS, CFExpress and 12 FPS would make a good addition to my Mk4 and I would get rid of the Mk3.
> It would work well for Wildlife, Landscape and Street which are my preferred uses.
> I have no use for video mode and strongly believe very few people use it. Look on You Tube and there are not a lot of videos in 4K.


YouTube is the wrong place to look for those who use the 4k capabilities. I consistently use 4k for wedding filmmaking. You would find a lot more users on vimeo. Also, just because a video on YouTube isn't 4k, doesn't mean it wasn't shot in 4k. Downscaling 4k footage has it's benefits.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 12, 2020)

kraats said:


> Serious? What is decent in your opinion. The current R does everything one needs from a camera.


OVF, for starters??? The list is quite long though )


----------



## Inspired (Jan 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> I fail to see what *B*ack *S*ide *I*llumination does for those lenses specifically. There are some rumors floating about that the 1DX III sensor boasts some improvements. We will see once it gets tested properly, but if those are real, I would say it does not netter if it's BSI or something else that allowed Canon to get there. The results count, not the means to achieve them.


Hahaha my apologies, I thought he said ibis, yes I agree with you, not having backlit buttons is not a big thing although it would be Kool, muscle memory normally takes care of that problem. For me I'm hoping for IBIS, 2 card slots, and improved eyeAF.
What do you guys think about this expensive CFexpress card?


----------



## LensFungus (Jan 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> Might EOS R2 come out simultaneously with the 5D5?


The EOS R2 announcement is rumored for the first half of 2020. The 5D5 announcement hasn't even a rumor and is most likely very far away (end of 2020? early 2021?) There was a time when the release of Nikon's D780 would have hurried up things at Canon but with both companies seeing the future of mirrorless more imporant, this doesn't help the Canon 5D Mark V.


----------



## Joules (Jan 12, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> The EOS R2 announcement is rumored for the first half of 2020. The 5D5 announcement hasn't even a rumor and is most likely very far away


That's not what I got from CR guys take on the matter:

"With all of the new cameras expected in 2020 from Canon, I don’t see either the EOS 5D Mark IV or EOS R replacement coming before Q4 of 2020."

From: https://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-eos-5d-mark-v-is-in-the-works-cr2/

I can see Canon doing more launches of similar cameras at the same time like the 90D and M6 II.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> They won’t be able to get that wild with pricing if the a7iv comes out this year. Hell, the a7iii already nearly matches those specs and for $1900.



I don't think Canon is trying to compete on price. Based on the rumored specs what makes this a cheaper camera than a 5d4?


----------



## addola (Jan 12, 2020)

knight427 said:


> I thought, perfect! All the hate should bring downthe price. But really, there is no way we’re getting 12fps with first launch of IBIS on an enthusiast FF camera. There will 2 card slots or else’s every other feature is wrong in this list.


I can see Canon introducing a new feature on less-than-high-end camera. DIGIC8 & EyeAF were introduced on the APS-C M50 before they put it on the FF EOS R & RP. Full-sensor-width 4K was introduced on the APS-C M6 II & 90D before they announced it for the 1D-X II. 

I think IBIS is a bigger new feature, though, but I don't see why they wouldn't introduce it on a +30 MP camera since IBIS is needed more for those shooters than people who shoot fast action/sport on the 1DX-III. 

Fujifilm is rumored to introduce IBIS in X-T3 successor (likely called X-T4); they only had it on the X-H1 so far, I believe. This makes Canon the only company releasing cameras without IBIS, and Canon shouldn't stay in that position for long. 

There's a lot of competition from other companies like Panasonic, Sony, and Nikon, which will give Canon less flexibility with the pricing. If these are the specs, it should be priced between the price of A7R IV ($3500) and the Panasonic S1/Canon 5DIV (about $2500), and my guess would be about $2999, unless they dropped the price of the 5D IV.


----------



## KirkD (Jan 12, 2020)

I got the R, but if the R mark II has IBIS, I'm buying it.


----------



## Wallybud (Jan 12, 2020)

kforrestry said:


> this is how i've felt for years. as a landscape photo guy, i dont need IBIS or any video options, and it sucks to keep paying higher prices for something i dont want or use. we've got dedicated video lines, now all our still cameras are hybrid video/stills cameras. i dont think it's too much to hope for dedicated stills cameras again.



Just switch to large format film


----------



## canonnews (Jan 12, 2020)

csibra said:


> No, I'm a dynamic range fetishist.



BSI by itself really doesn't add that much in terms of DR. the measurable differences are negligible. you'll see more with APS-C sensors, and less with full frame sensors.

what it would do, however, is improve vignetting on fast lenses.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 12, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> I decided to buy the 1,4.
> My decision was based on 3 factors: - being able to use a lens on EF and RF systems
> - IS
> - price
> ...


Both are great.


----------



## peters (Jan 12, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> CFExpress and the FPS would be the key selling points. Everything else seems like minor upgrades that'll create a very well rounded machine.


Oh I think FULLFRAME 4k (with IBIS, and with DPAf and maybe even with 10bit 4:2:2?) would be a HUGE point compared to the ludicrous 1,8 crop factor on the EOS R which got no IBIS  The big improvement o FPS of course is certainly the selling point on the photography side, thats correct


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> BSI by itself really doesn't add that much in terms of DR. the measurable differences are negligible. you'll see more with APS-C sensors, and less with full frame sensors.
> 
> what it would do, however, is improve vignetting on fast lenses.


Oh, thanks for the tip. I never looked at the BSI sensor tech from the vignetting levels perspective. Very interesting.
How much of the improvement one could expect there?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

Rbus said:


> I have no use for video mode and strongly believe very few people use it. Look on You Tube and there are not a lot of videos in 4K.




I don't shoot video, but the lack of posted 4K may be because a ton of people are watching YouTube on their phones, tablets, computers, etc. and 4K doesn't have much penetration there.

That doesn't mean people aren't using video on their ILCs.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> I can see Canon doing more launches of similar cameras at the same time like the 90D and M6 II.




+1. Canon generally doesn't overlap major body releases. They usually leave a good buffer between releases so that a given release gets proper attention and rollout.

But are crop cameras major releases that Canon will hold off making FF news for?

- A


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 12, 2020)

peters said:


> Oh I think FULLFRAME 4k (with IBIS, and with DPAf and maybe even with 10bit 4:2:2?) would be a HUGE point compared to the ludicrous 1,8 crop factor on the EOS R which got no IBIS  The big improvement o FPS of course is certainly the selling point on the photography side, thats correct



CFExpress is almost a bigger thing for me. Being able to unload cards that have 1700MBps read speeds and faster. And also having one format to invest in that has a future. IBIS might give my old 300mm f/2.8 non-is some new lif, a last hurrah for my first l lens that is pushing on 30 now. The video stuff I am sure some will find interesting but really that market is well served by the c line.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 12, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Been waiting on getting the EOS R (I'm only interested in landscaping and street photography, portraits), I love the price of the EOS R NOW... may even drop a tad more now? Right? Or, should I wait for mark 2? Quite frankly... if the mark 2 is over 3,000 USD, may have to buy EOS R!


Get an R and use it! It's a fantastic camera for $1400 and takes excellent photos. Don't be turned away by the camera collectors--they've got their own priorities.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 12, 2020)

Speaking for the minority, I'd like to see IBIS offered as an option. I don't need it and don't want to pay extra for unnecessary complexity (unnecessary FOR ME , OK?) and a potential trouble magnet. Just saying.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 12, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> Speaking for the minority, I'd like to see IBIS offered as an option. I don't need it and don't want to pay extra for unnecessary complexity (unnecessary FOR ME , OK?) and a potential trouble magnet. Just saying.



If I ever own a camera with IBIS, I plan to leave it turned off.

The battery draw isn't worth it to me.


----------



## victorshikhman (Jan 12, 2020)

Really hope they nail the IBIS, combine it with lens IS and digital stabilization in one smooth system. Blurry pictures should be made history. If these specs are right, this will be a mainstay of pros and advanced amateurs for years. And I'll be able to get one around 2023, refurb, during the holiday sale.


----------



## OverTheHill (Jan 12, 2020)

amorse said:


> View attachment 188194


ME TOO


----------



## peters (Jan 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Do folks really think Canon will potentially undermine 1DX3 sales with a 12 fps rig at half price (or less)? I recognize they have the stills throughput potential to move 32 x 14 from the M6 Mark II, but that's a massive bump from the original EOS R. Seems a little too good to be true to me.



I think the target market is pretty much different from the 1DX3, which is mostly used by sports photographers. I doubt these photographers/agencies are much interested in an EOS R2 at the moment. At least not as a main body. Maybe as an replacement for the 5D. But then again, I think they prefer the more sturdy body of the 5D line at the moment. 
But I agree, it sounds a little to good, to be true. Between the Canon 5D II, III and IV they did not realy show much improvements in FPS - it would be quite untypical to suddenly offer such a big improvement in this regard. But one can hope


----------



## jam05 (Jan 12, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> Personally, I'm looking for a mirrorless 5Ds replacement, and this aint it ;-)
> As ever, video specs are the bits I skip over (YMMV ;-)


This would be a def upgrade to a 5Dmk4 especially if it has IBIS and a CFexpress. 5Kmk4 = 41 cross point AF, 7 fps, DIGIC 6 processor, UHS-1 no support for UHS-II, and USB-2.This EOS R CFexpres card alone implies that the bus speed is most likely capable of supporting a least 10 times the processing speed of the 5dm4, and a lot more programming headroom for firmware upgrades. UHS-1 104 MB/s top speed vs CFexpress bus 1970 MB/s. That's a huge upgrade


----------



## Darrell Cadieux (Jan 12, 2020)

If it has the new 'Smart Controller' like the 1Dx III on the AF button I will be ordering one.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 12, 2020)

peters said:


> I think the target market is pretty much different from the 1DX3, which is mostly used by sports photographers. I doubt these photographers/agencies are much interested in an EOS R2 at the moment. At least not as a main body. Maybe as an replacement for the 5D. But then again, I think they prefer the more sturdy body of the 5D line at the moment.
> But I agree, it sounds a little to good, to be true. Between the Canon 5D II, III and IV they did not realy show much improvements in FPS - it would be quite untypical to suddenly offer such a big improvement in this regard. But one can hope


Actually it's not too good to be true. The 1DXIII is a niche market and of course will have 2 CFexpress Cards slots. The eye opener is not so much the 12fps but the CFExpress Card slot and it's new processor. Which undoubtedly would mean a bus speed capable of handling data transfer rates of up to 1970 MB/s vs the slower UHS-1 speed of 109 MB/s. It appears that Canon has waited to implement and has enough CFExpress inventory to support the processing + throughput of it's mirrorless plans. Many photogs now desire an immediate fast upload and post option, vs the historic download to PC workflow. CFExpress bus, now over three years old makes this quite a viable solution. The 5dm3/mk4 has always been Canon's basic workhorse camera. Not the 1DX. If the bus is too slow to get the pics + video over to the phone or tablet and one has to take a break and grab lunch first, and not a viable option in a professional setting for most.


----------



## Chuckmet (Jan 12, 2020)

Inspired said:


> Hahaha my apologies, I thought he said ibis, yes I agree with you, not having backlit buttons is not a big thing although it would be Kool, muscle memory normally takes care of that problem. For me I'm hoping for IBIS, 2 card slots, and improved eyeAF.
> What do you guys think about this expensive CFexpress card?


BSI refers to the sensor not the buttons on the back of the camera.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 12, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....


Maybe it will only send jpegs to the slower card in this configuration...
Also,the burst rate might slow down, as it happens on the 5D Mark IV when you write to both cards.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 12, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....



Sure having two matching slots is always ideal. However, lets assume the SD is UHS-II (couldn't imagine it not being so in 2020). So what are Canon options: Dual CFE or Dual UHS-II SD or one of each. 

If they go dual CFE you wouldn't hear the end of it from people complaining they are forced to buy these expensive cards that may have no benefit for the type of photography they do. This is a constant complaint about the Z6/7. Even people considering a $6500 1DXIII can be heard mumbling about the card investment they have to add on top.

If they go dual SD UHS-II then the best you can get out of the camera is that speed. People complain about Sony not including something faster than UHS-II which I agree with having shot A7RIV and shooting A9....it is way to slow to clear the large buffer (although this may be in part due to other parts of the overall system).

If they go one CFE and one UHS-II SD then people who don't want to upgrade cards can go as cheap as running a single UHS-I card for $10. Or you can max out performance (in camera and at the computer) by just using the CFE (maybe jpeg backup to SD if you need backup depending on how that affect overall buffer and write performance). If you need RAW mirroring then you are no worse off than dual SD.

I think for this price point of camera, CFE/SD is the ideal solution to please the majority of users.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok, so the rumor suggest that this is the workhorse camera 5dmk4 mirrorless equivalent/upgrade and get's a throughput bus to support the 1970 MB/s CFexpress bus. This would be the eyeopener. The 12fps and 4k video only makes sense. As most fotogs need the option of posting video clips also along with those stills directly.


----------



## Chris_Seattle (Jan 12, 2020)

All I want is the Canon version of the A7R4. Give me sufficient speed, high megapixels, and an effective crop mode. Wouldn’t it be nice to replace the 5DS and 7Dii in one go?


----------



## deleteme (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe edit your post to say "Two card slots, one SD, one CF Express"
The current wording made me blow my coffee out my nose.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 12, 2020)

csibra said:


> No, I'm a dynamic range fetishist.


 I think that Canon will bring the DR on this one. After all, they read the complaints too.


----------



## Dverb (Jan 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I just wish they could make a high MP R that could be fully functional at a lower resolution but with much higher FPS and give it some 1 level features and a decent size without added weight. That would steal my money at almost any price.
> 
> Jack



I’ll be right in line for this camera after you


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 12, 2020)

Might not be my beast, but it will be R beast. I need another lens first.


----------



## JuanMa (Jan 12, 2020)

If those specs are true, this will be my first mirrorless.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 12, 2020)

Actually, I would like to see the new R body be full size like my 5D III/5DS. Besides the comfort and ergonomics for big hands, it would win over a lot of current 5D series users. I also have the M5 and it's a great little camera except for the ergonomics. The other alternative is split the 5D line with a mirrorless EF mount. Call it the 5D-M.


----------



## danielguillamon (Jan 12, 2020)

WHEN!? Next month maybe?


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dang.. THIS IS WHAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE CURRENT R. I love my R, really do, but this should have been the R. This is exciting for G.A.S. Time to work my R to make the funds for the new R! And the trinity..and all the 1.2's. new term: CFPAF (canon fanboy poor AF) + FL (for life)


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 12, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> CF is also dead then :S..



At this time, there are over a dozen UHS-II cards the EOS R can write to with speeds higher than UDMA-7, which is why CF is dead. The signs were there a decade ago.

Only question is what future SD has.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 12, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> At this time, there are over a dozen UHS-II cards the EOS R can write to with speeds higher than UDMA-7, which is why CF is dead. The signs were there a decade ago.
> 
> Only question is what future SD has.


SD is being replaced with SDE. SD itself is dead end.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 12, 2020)

kforrestry said:


> this is how i've felt for years. as a landscape photo guy, i dont need IBIS or any video options, and it sucks to keep paying higher prices for something i dont want or use. we've got dedicated video lines, now all our still cameras are hybrid video/stills cameras. i dont think it's too much to hope for dedicated stills cameras again.



This issue has been debated for years. Some time ago there were a number of threads about it on CR. Here is a link to one of them:






Is video raising cost of bodies? Is it wasted for many shooters?


I think most people would agree that yes the price is all about supply and demand. I also believe most people would admit that videos is making an increased impact. I myself for one am not going to jump brands, turncoat nor quit photography. :o I have to wonder if people saying shut up grin...




www.canonrumors.com





I believe the general consensus was that including video probably reduces the price of a camera body by making it appeal to a wider audience and thus selling more units and allowing for greater economy of scale.


----------



## peters (Jan 12, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> Get an R and use it! It's a fantastic camera for $1400 and takes excellent photos. Don't be turned away by the camera collectors--they've got their own priorities.


I can only agree. It delivers the same iamge quality as the canon 5D IV which is simply excellent. Colors, Contrast, Sharpness, its just nice. Dynamic range was NEVER an issue for me (and even my Sony a7r IV wasnt any gamechanger for me. Actualy I still prefer my 5D IV because of the better ergonomics and the nicer colors). Its just a good camera at that price point (if you arent interested in video)


----------



## jvillain (Jan 12, 2020)

The R I have is fine for taking stills. I don't see any need to upgrade for that. On the video side I have mostly given up on Canon. IBIS + IAF though could make this a killer for hand held video shooting. But I suspect it will come in at $5000 in Canada which would make it a non stater for me.


----------



## Aaron Lozano (Jan 12, 2020)

jjesp said:


> I agree. Would make me consider to switch back to Canon from my beloved Fuji xpro system. I miss the full frame sensor, no matter what others say  But love the Fuji compactness and the fantastic lenses though.


if the lens released by canon for the RF mount in future are as good as the ones released already... I will also swap from EF eventually.

That said, I would really need to see an awesome improvement in AF, noise or lack off, 2 stops of DR extra from my 5DIII. All that by saving around 30 to 40% in size and keeping the specs seen in these rumor.


----------



## ved112dei (Jan 12, 2020)

Please get this with 4k @60 even with 1.5x crop is fine & take my money. Else wouldn't have any choice but to go for Sony A7IV or A7SIII. But I need canon for its beautiful skin tones and awesome RF mount


----------



## hamoser (Jan 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> BSI by itself really doesn't add that much in terms of DR. the measurable differences are negligible. you'll see more with APS-C sensors, and less with full frame sensors.
> 
> what it would do, however, is improve vignetting on fast lenses.


The advantages are of BSI are not dependent on sensor size but pixel size. If your FF sensor has enough MPs the improvement will be just as noticeable.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 12, 2020)

MadScotsman said:


> I'm personally a little dissapointed that they've (apparently) caved to the card slot cry-bullies. But. I understand why they thought they had to.


Because two card slots are better than one? Or was there some other reason I’m not aware of?


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Jan 12, 2020)

I hope the big hands folks stay with mirrors 
I don’t want a bulky camera 
That’s a big plus with mirrorless 

I don’t want Sony small but R size or slightly bigger is fine



KeithBreazeal said:


> Actually, I would like to see the new R body be full size like my 5D III/5DS. Besides the comfort and ergonomics for big hands, it would win over a lot of current 5D series users. I also have the M5 and it's a great little camera except for the ergonomics. The other alternative is split the 5D line with a mirrorless EF mount. Call it the 5D-M.


----------



## MartinF. (Jan 12, 2020)

My five year old 6D (launched in 2012) still produce excellent prictures. And with my one year old EF 24-70 L f/2.8 USM, I am staying with DSLR and EF mount for a while. My plan is still that the next upgrade will be a 5D mkIV or a 5D mkV (depending on budget) - and wait entering the "R and RF world" another 5+ years. 
I think Canon got i all right. Very good (and expensive) lenses launched before more pro bodies. I would love to se a real 5D mk IV / mkV equvalent in a "R" body, even that I probably will stay with EF cameras for years to come..


----------



## djack41 (Jan 12, 2020)

A pretty big segment of the market is wedding/event photographers. Canon needs to release a pro-body mirrorless soon before this segment jumps ship to Sony. 

When wedding photographers switch to Canon mirrorless, most will migrate to new RF lenses. So there is not too much of a financial barrier switching to a whole new eco-system, such as Sony. Either way, photographers will be purchasing new camera bodies and new lenses. 

Also, it makes good sense to sell EF lenses sooner than later. As photographers move to mirrorless and Canon releases more RF lens options, the price of used EF lenses will likely erode.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2020)

djack41 said:


> ...When wedding photographers switch to Canon mirrorless, most will migrate to new RF lenses. So there is not too much of a financial barrier switching to a whole new eco-system, such as Sony. Either way, photographers will be purchasing new camera bodies and new lenses.



Except that their whole selection of Canon lenses work perfectly on the R system, so there is no pressure or rush to switch mounts. Many may buy new RP lenses to replace aging EF lenses in their kits, but that's a slow, gradual transition.



djack41 said:


> Also, it makes good sense to sell EF lenses sooner than later. As photographers move to mirrorless and Canon releases more RF lens options, the price of used EF lenses will likely erode.



Please provide a list of your EF lenses. I will offer you 10 cents on the dollar.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2020)

These rumored specs sound pretty good. I'm skeptical about CF Express and the 12 fps. Once again, the real proof will be in the ergonomics and autofocus. I really like the R, but feel it has a long way to go before it can reliably shoot anything that requires 12 fps. So, I will be waiting to see what other improvements Canon may offer.


----------



## davidhfe (Jan 13, 2020)

arbitrage said:


> If they go one CFE and one UHS-II SD then people who don't want to upgrade cards can go as cheap as running a single UHS-I card for $10. Or you can max out performance (in camera and at the computer) by just using the CFE (maybe jpeg backup to SD if you need backup depending on how that affect overall buffer and write performance). If you need RAW mirroring then you are no worse off than dual SD.
> 
> I think for this price point of camera, CFE/SD is the ideal solution to please the majority of users.



Yeah—As annoying as it is, it really does hit a lot of use cases w/o a ton of drawbacks
- Doesn't limit the camera in terms of max option video codecs
- Gives people who want fast transfer to their PC that option
- Supports the RAW+JPG use case that's super super common
- Still can use dirt cheap media if that's your jam

If you need max bit rate video to both cards, or are going to be shooting max FPS and want raw to both cards, etc—you're likely in CX00 or 1DX3 territory


----------



## canonnews (Jan 13, 2020)

hamoser said:


> The advantages are of BSI are not dependent on sensor size but pixel size. If your FF sensor has enough MPs the improvement will be just as noticeable.


agreed, I just wasn't that clear about it. you're not going to see much difference with this camera (which is 32MP according to rumor) versus a 32MP asp-c camera for instance, and even then, Canon's pretty much caught up to BSI designs without going BSI.


----------



## dwarven (Jan 13, 2020)

Joules said:


> With 24 MP 10 FPS it certainly does not nearly match a 32 MP 12 FPS body. It will be very interesting to see if the current bodies are so cheap because they are the first iteration and compensate for their lack of cutting edge tech with these prices to draw in an initial RF crowd... Or if the claimed cost benefits of mirrorless over SLR are actually real.



More megapickles is not necessarily better. If you’ve done any amount of enthusiast level photography this should be common knowledge. Ultimately, you have to wait and compare IQ after the camera comes out. For example, the 20.1 MP sensor in my D7500 easily beats my a6100 24 MP when it comes to IQ.



victorshikhman said:


> Really hope they nail the IBIS, combine it with lens IS and digital stabilization in one smooth system. Blurry pictures should be made history. If these specs are right, this will be a mainstay of pros and advanced amateurs for years. And I'll be able to get one around 2023, refurb, during the holiday sale.



The IS in their RF glass is already ridiculously good. If you could stack IBIS with it in the R2, you’d have to try to get a blurry image on purpose. Going back through some EOS R test shots, I had to do a double take on this one because I shot it at half a second handheld on the new 24-105 but it’s as sharp as if I’d shot it at 1/100 or higher.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jan 13, 2020)

If something like this hits the market at or around the same price that the EOS R came out at, then I could see this in many peoples hands. This seems like the camera I thought Canon would come out with on the first try. Can't wait to for this and then hopefully a high resolution version.


----------



## djack41 (Jan 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Except that their whole selection of Canon lenses work perfectly on the R system, so there is no pressure or rush to switch mounts. Many may buy new RP lenses to replace aging EF lenses in their kits, but that's a slow, gradual transition.
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a list of your EF lenses. I will offer you 10 cents on the dollar.


True. However, wedding/event photographers are very competitive. Generally, they will move quickly to new mirrorless glass that offers superior IQ, AF or functionality. Adapters are an inconvenience that run and gun pros will hope to avoid. For working pros, EF legacy glass will be less of a factor when making a move from DSLR to mirrorless. Look at the superb and expensive RF lenses. Canon know this.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Actually, I would like to see the new R body be full size like my 5D III/5DS. Besides the comfort and ergonomics for big hands, it would win over a lot of current 5D series users. I also have the M5 and it's a great little camera except for the ergonomics. The other alternative is split the 5D line with a mirrorless EF mount. Call it the 5D-M.




+1. I'd love the full 5D grip and the thumb wheel.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2020)

Chris_Seattle said:


> All I want is the Canon version of the A7R4. Give me sufficient speed, high megapixels, and an effective crop mode. Wouldn’t it be nice to replace the 5DS and 7Dii in one go?




Canon heretofore in SLR wanted two $3k 'top level' non-gripped cameras. They want you to buy two cameras: one for high speed and one for detail.

I've just always had a beef that 5D3 and 5D4 was never given enough stills throughput to make the 5D# series seem comparable to the 5DS to those who want to maximize speed for $3k.

So a new spec of 32 x 12 for the 5D5* -- if real, if the fine print is minimal, AF works/tracks/etc. without dropping that 12 fps figure -- would go a long way to carving out a unique space that neither the 1DX3 nor 5DS2 will ever encroach. 1DX3 folks would never have the 5D5's detail, and the 5DS2 camp might get 60-70 MP but only a modest 6 fps or so.
​(*I'm presuming the 5D5 and EOS R2 will be similarly spec'd with the mirror flipped up. That may be a bad assumption.)​
So this pricier end of the FF lineup (leaving the 6D3 and RP line out of this)...
​1DX3: 20 x 20​5D5 / EOS R2: 32 x 12​5DS2 (if ever made) / EOS 'RS': 60-70 x 6​
...Is one way both 5D#/5DS lines can argue for top gripless pricing without fear of one eating the other as the clear top dog.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2020)

Aaron Lozano said:


> if the lens released by canon for the RF mount in future are as good as the ones released already... I will also swap from EF eventually.




From what we've seen thus far, RF lenses appear to be pretty fantastic.

...if you don't mind focus by wire. I'm sad to see FTM mechanical focusing go away, but EF still has that and I can use that with an adaptor.

Honestly, given how well the EF adaptors are working, lens quality for RF is not really a variable I think about with the decision to buy an RF mount body. Sure, sweet new RF lenses are great, but provided the RF platform bodies deliver the features I want and handle my EF lenses natively, all I need to focus on is how well the bodies fit my needs. If the RF lenses are not what I want, I'll just slap on EF. Easy peasy.

So when I migrate from my 5D3 to EOS R2 or RS or R3 (or just add a mirrorless body to my collection of gear),_* the decision will 99% be about the body. *_ There is no floor that will drop out on useage of my EF lenses, and there is no mandate to go through a painful conversion of selling my EF gear to get into this system. In that light, it's a one-time $3000-ish price to get in rather than a whole lot more were I to move to a competitive platform.

So Canon will get me into mirrorless, but not necessarily soon. I'm not ready to make the move. I'm principally looking for a higher res sensor, a latest gen on-chip sensor, and 5D ergonomics. But I'm hopeful that camera (or something close to it) will eventually surface. 

- A


----------



## djkraq (Jan 13, 2020)

Sitting here waiting for C-Log to be added to it to be truly professional for my use as well as HEIF to be added to it. I'm over JPEG already.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> So Canon will get me into mirrorless, but not necessarily soon. I'm not ready to make the move. I'm principally looking for a higher res sensor, a latest gen on-chip sensor, and *5D ergonomics*. But I'm hopeful that camera (or something close to it) will eventually surface.


Not sure you'll ever see this - I think they see the current R 'profile' (or something similar) as a compromise between FF DSLRs and the mirrorless dream of smaller/lighter. The nearest might be the eventual 1D-equivalent, but that could be a year or two away. I went from a 6D (obviously smaller than the 5D series) to the EOS R, and while noticeable at first, it didn't take long to adapt. Would I still like it _slightly_ bigger, yes, but does it really bug me - nope.


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> From what we've seen thus far, RF lenses appear to be pretty fantastic.
> 
> ...if you don't mind focus by wire. I'm sad to see FTM mechanical focusing go away, but EF still has that and I can use that with an adaptor.
> 
> ...


My thoughts (and gear) exactly.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jan 13, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> 32mp is fine for me. I hope it's BSI, but it's not required.
> IBIS is great to hear. It is a must for me.
> 12fps is great (and more than I'd hope for).
> 1 SD card slot & 1 CFexpress slot is great enough for me. I'll shoot raw to CFexpress and use the SD for backup somehow.
> ...



The 5mp EVF is great, but you also need a fast refresh rate to keep up with fast moving subjects. The slow refresh is one of the reasons that I don't like the current R. There is a definite lag when shooting something like a fast moving tennis player or trying to track the ball to catch it on the strings.


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Jan 13, 2020)

djack41 said:


> aphers will be purchasing new camera bodies and new lenses.
> 
> Also, it makes good sense to sell EF lenses sooner than later. As photographers move to mirrorless and Canon releases more RF lens options, the price of used EF lenses will likely erode.



When you have adapters that work as well as they do for EF > RF I doubt the prices will fall much at all for EF glass

EF mount cameras on the other hand.....


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2020)

I've been getting quite a lot of great feedback concerning the upgrade path from the 5D3 to the R lately. I have yet to make the move and have gotten close a few times. But and yes, it's a nice big fat but. The ergonomics don't do it for me. I visited a very nice shop yesterday and they allowed me to play with one and a few lenses, both EF and RF to my hearts content.
It was just too small! It's really not that much bigger than an M5 and although the grip is large enough in relation to the rest of the body, it's a not a large handed persons camera, imho.

I don't mind the lack of IBIS, how many card slots, evf lag (although much better than any I have used-Oly and M5) and all that. I do like the image quality I saw on the review, I like the touch and drag and I liked the same same battery as what I use and own.

I'm not hung up on lens vs body sizes just how my mitts grip the camera itself while imagining having a handstrap attached. I won't shoot any other way.

So I wait. But, I get some of you like it, it's a very nice camera.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2020)

Cat_Interceptor said:


> When you have adapters that work as well as they do for EF > RF I doubt the prices will fall much at all for EF glass
> 
> EF mount cameras on the other hand.....




Spot on. Consider:









Canon Done Making EF Lenses Unless Photographers Demand More


Canon is going all-in on mirrorless. The company has revealed that it has no plans to create any new EF lenses for DSLRs... unless photographers demand




petapixel.com





Stories like this will _possibly_ hasten folks migrating from an EF to RF body, but it definitely will hurt EF body resale more than if they hadn't made this public statement.

Also, that statement is probably undermining future 'nicer' EF body (say 90D and up) sales as well. Right now, it's probably not a big deal -- everything in EF is still being built, sold and serviced, and any lens you buy will work on RF. But in (say) 2-3 years, why would you voluntarily buy an SLR if the EF portfolio is never going to improve, get refreshed for the high res future, etc.?

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 13, 2020)

Viggo said:


> 12 fps would be an incredible upgrade from one body to the next
> 
> 5mp EVF too... this could be the killer R everybody was waiting for. Sounds good to me!


So Viggo, are you a buyer or are you going to keep building the lens stable? Decisions, decisions. My pockets ain't as deep as they need to be.  I'll have to stick with glass for a while. For portraits, I am happy with the R for now. But I want it!


----------



## Optics Patent (Jan 13, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> CFExpress is almost a bigger thing for me. Being able to unload cards that have 1700MBps read speeds and faster. And also having one format to invest in that has a future. IBIS might give my old 300mm f/2.8 non-is some new lif, a last hurrah for my first l lens that is pushing on 30 now. The video stuff I am sure some will find interesting but really that market is well served by the c line.



I can attest that the IBIS on Nikon Z6 really made old lenses work. From a Questar 700 mirror lens to a pre VR 400 f2.8 I could handhold even over 12 pounds to vintage manual lenses.
One caution is that it needs to know the focal length and vintage zooms won’t stabilize well as one zooms away from a selected FL.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 13, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> SD is being replaced with SDE. SD itself is dead end.



I bet SDE will go mainstream in a couple of years, but as there aren't any SDE products (cards, readers, etc) on the market yet, I think it's a little early to say SD is already being replaced with SDE.


----------



## CvH (Jan 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> I've been getting quite a lot of great feedback concerning the upgrade path from the 5D3 to the R lately. I have yet to make the move and have gotten close a few times. But and yes, it's a nice big fat but. The ergonomics don't do it for me. I visited a very nice shop yesterday and they allowed me to play with one and a few lenses, both EF and RF to my hearts content.
> It was just too small! It's really not that much bigger than an M5 and although the grip is large enough in relation to the rest of the body, it's a not a large handed persons camera, imho.
> 
> I don't mind the lack of IBIS, how many card slots, evf lag (although much better than any I have used-Oly and M5) and all that. I do like the image quality I saw on the review, I like the touch and drag and I liked the same same battery as what I use and own.
> ...



I have the 5D3 for a few years and bought the R last April.

Although the 5D3 feels more balance in my hand, the R feels comfortable as comfortable as the 5D3 with a handstrap. I like the size and weight of the R when travelling and hiking.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....


Good question


----------



## lawny13 (Jan 13, 2020)

knight427 said:


> I thought, perfect! All the hate should bring downthe price. But really, there is no way we’re getting 12fps with first launch of IBIS on an enthusiast FF camera. There will 2 card slots or else’s every other feature is wrong in this list.



Why not? The M6II is far cheaper and it has 14 fps. Not to mention that the A7III does 10 fps and has IBIS. I am assuming that canon realizes that in order to take back the crown they will have to come to market with something that competes with the A7III. So it seems to me that at least 10 fps would make some sense.


----------



## ozturert (Jan 13, 2020)

csibra said:


> My rule is simple: no BSI no buy.


Interesting rule.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 13, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I bet SDE will go mainstream in a couple of years, but as there aren't any SDE products (cards, readers, etc) on the market yet, I think it's a little early to say SD is already being replaced with SDE.



SDE is the replacement in the works, I didn't say it had come to be yet. Basically they have to shrink down CFE. Essentially we are moving to PCIe across the board, even TB is a glorified external PCIe. This isn't too surprising for memory cards as CF is just a IDE drive and CFast is a Sata drive. On the big plus side, all these super fast CF cards have been fantastic replacements for my vintage computers disk drives and as the standard dies, more flood the 2nd market.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> I've been getting quite a lot of great feedback concerning the upgrade path from the 5D3 to the R lately. I have yet to make the move and have gotten close a few times. But and yes, it's a nice big fat but. The ergonomics don't do it for me. I visited a very nice shop yesterday and they allowed me to play with one and a few lenses, both EF and RF to my hearts content.
> It was just too small! It's really not that much bigger than an M5 and although the grip is large enough in relation to the rest of the body, it's a not a large handed persons camera, imho.
> 
> I don't mind the lack of IBIS, how many card slots, evf lag (although much better than any I have used-Oly and M5) and all that. I do like the image quality I saw on the review, I like the touch and drag and I liked the same same battery as what I use and own.
> ...


Consider trying it with the grip. I found the 5D Mark ii I have and 7d to be far too small in the hands and put a grip on them which all but solved the issues.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 13, 2020)

So is this rumour specs list just the bits people feel were missing from the MK1, new naming scheme perhaps to represent the larger body it will have.

ISO doesn't sound too exciting.


----------



## BillB (Jan 13, 2020)

Chris_Seattle said:


> All I want is the Canon version of the A7R4. Give me sufficient speed, high megapixels, and an effective crop mode. Wouldn’t it be nice to replace the 5DS and 7Dii in one go?


A camera with the rumored specs would have a little over half the MP of the 5DS and about twice the price of a 7DII.


----------



## BillB (Jan 13, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Because two card slots are better than one? Or was there some other reason I’m not aware of?


The two slots give a choice of which recording medium to use in addition to providing redundancy.


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 13, 2020)

Should I cancel my 1DX3 pre-order ?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 13, 2020)

Alex784 said:


> Should I cancel my 1DX3 pre-order ?



If you have to ask, maybe. But a 1DX3 is still vastly better at what it can do than any current mirrorless. The best of the DSLR era vs the fledgling mirrorless era.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 13, 2020)

Alex784 said:


> Should I cancel my 1DX3 pre-order ?


Based on a CR1 rumor about a less capable body?

If you don't need 1DX3, don't buy it.


----------



## peters (Jan 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Except that their whole selection of Canon lenses work perfectly on the R system, so there is no pressure or rush to switch mounts. Many may buy new RP lenses to replace aging EF lenses in their kits, but that's a slow, gradual transition.



I can only agree. I tried all my EF lenses (also Sigma and Tamron, not only Canon) on my EOS R when I had it for one month - all of them worked PERFECTLY with the adapter. Its not like using any adapter on a sony (Which works quite okay btw) or on a Panasonic (which works very bad). Its 99,9% like having a native lense. 
Actualy I think there is a HUGE advantage for filmmakers in that adatper: the optional Drop-in-ND filter is an excellent tool. Its so much better to not using ND-Filters on the front of the lense. No more worrys about filter sizes or step-up rings or even flares. Its just super convenient.


----------



## Optics Patent (Jan 13, 2020)

Alex784 said:


> Should I cancel my 1DX3 pre-order ?



With the retailers offering 30-60 days to return (they pay shipping both ways) it if not satisfied, why on earth would you cancel a pre-order of something you have a good chance of wanting by the time it is shipping (possibly with better info on the alternatives)?

I sometimes wonder why I pay $300 per year for platinum CPS plus return shipping of each item, when I could just buy from Adorama or B&H and send back the ones I don't want to keep?

Even if you're nearly certain you don't want it, keeping the order in place until closer to the ship date also reserves your place in line in case your interest increases.


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Consider trying it with the grip. I found the 5D Mark ii I have and 7d to be far too small in the hands and put a grip on them which all but solved the issues.


I need an L plate and with the grip AND the plate it's just too much, plus the balance and wobble would be atrocious.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 13, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> better weather sealed than the EOS R? With same sort of dimensions?


It seems like the EOS R has gotten a reputation for being not very well weather sealed, but this simply isn't the truth.









Canon EOS R Review - Weather Testing


Canon EOS R Review - EOS R Weather Testing



www.imaging-resource.com


----------



## Kit. (Jan 13, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> It seems like the EOS R has gotten a reputation for being not very well weather sealed, but this simply isn't the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to these tests, Z7 is _very_ well weather-sealed, but EOS R is not.


----------



## miketcool (Jan 13, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> It seems like the EOS R has gotten a reputation for being not very well weather sealed, but this simply isn't the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to experience any issues when shooting in downpours with my R.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2020)

Kit. said:


> According to these tests, Z7 is _very_ well weather-sealed, but EOS R is not.


Where does it say that? I'm not sure how you could read the article and conclude the EOS R is not well sealed.



> Overall, the EOS R seems quite well-sealed against the weather. It passed our standard 35-minute "heavy rain" test with flying colors, and even maintained full functionality of its touch-screen and the eye-detection sensor for its electronic viewfinder throughout. Beyond that, it stood up to 50 minutes of the same soaking the day after, impressive given that its gaskets would already have been pretty wet from the first day's test. And even after this extreme soaking, it returned to full functioning after just overnight drying.


----------



## -pekr- (Jan 13, 2020)

djack41 said:


> A pretty big segment of the market is wedding/event photographers. Canon needs to release a pro-body mirrorless soon before this segment jumps ship to Sony.
> 
> When wedding photographers switch to Canon mirrorless, most will migrate to new RF lenses. So there is not too much of a financial barrier switching to a whole new eco-system, such as Sony. Either way, photographers will be purchasing new camera bodies and new lenses.
> 
> Also, it makes good sense to sell EF lenses sooner than later. As photographers move to mirrorless and Canon releases more RF lens options, the price of used EF lenses will likely erode.



Sell an EF lens and get an RF one? And what should we use with our 5DIV as a backup? This scenario does not simply work, unless you switch fully to RF including a backup body, or you keep your EF, which you can use on both?


----------



## -pekr- (Jan 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....



With our 5DIV, we use one card for RAW and second card for the jpegs as an emergency. Sounds good enough to us ...


----------



## Kit. (Jan 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Where does it say that? I'm not sure how you could read the article and conclude the EOS R is not well sealed.


If you follow the link about Z7 from that article, you will see that the Z7 passes the second day test, which the EOS R fails. Which means that the weather sealing of EOS R might be improved to match (some of) the competition. Which means that EOS R is not _very_ well sealed.

This statistics from the article itself (only 2 data points) doesn't allow to decide whether EOS R is _well_ sealed compared to the competition in general. Personally, for my usage patterns, if I need a weather-sealed camera, I need it for several days in a row. YMMV, of course.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2020)

Kit. said:


> If you follow the link about Z7 from that article, you will see that the Z7 passes the second day test, which the EOS R fails. Which means that the weather sealing of EOS R might be improved to match (some of) the competition. Which means that EOS R is not _very_ well sealed.
> 
> This statistics from the article itself (only 2 data points) doesn't allow to decide whether EOS R is _well_ sealed compared to the competition in general. Personally, for my usage patterns, if I need a weather-sealed camera, I need it for several days in a row. YMMV, of course.


That's really a stretch, but whatever...


----------



## djack41 (Jan 13, 2020)

Cat_Interceptor said:


> When you have adapters that work as well as they do for EF > RF I doubt the prices will fall much at all for EF glass
> 
> EF mount cameras on the other hand.....





-pekr- said:


> Sell an EF lens and get an RF one? And what should we use with our 5DIV as a backup? This scenario does not simply work, unless you switch fully to RF including a backup body, or you keep your EF, which you can use on both?


Wedding/event pros will transition to mirrorless. A DSLR backup will be stop gap and a pain. Pros will be driven to mirrorless by IQ and features. If Canon produces the right mirrorless camera to compliment the incredible RF glass, lots of 5D4s and EF glass will hit the used market....cheap.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Jan 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> Might EOS R2 come out simultaneously with the 5D5?
> Do folks really think Canon will potentially undermine 1DX3 sales with a 12 fps rig at half price (or less)? I recognize they have the stills throughput potential to move 32 x 14 from the M6 Mark II, but that's a massive bump from the original EOS R. Seems a little too good to be true to me.
> ...




My humble take on your thoughts:

- Canon might possibly do this if they are truly ready. They have made sure to get the ball rolling with their flagship announcement of the 1DX miii out of the way, and so far, the response from the targeted market has been overwhelmingly positive. Personally, I see them coming through with a blockbuster announcement of both the EOS R ii and the 5Ds mirrorless replacement to keep the momentum going in their favour.

- Personally, I do not think that the announcement of either EOS mirrorless camera will potentially undermine the 1DX iii sales, due in large part to the fact that the professionals that have purchased the earlier versions of the 1DX have been waiting for this, and they will purchase the new version without looking at a mirrorless camera. This will however give the fence-sitters a very good reason to now choose Canon if they were indeed thinking of going to Sony, especially if they were already Canon DSLR users in the past, who wanted to make the jump to mirrorless, myself included.

- IBIS, although not a deal breaker for me, will be an awesome addition.

- I do believe that IBIS, working hand in hand with Canon's already awesome IS glass, will deliver some spectacular results.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Let's say the 5D5 and EOS R2 get (at a really high level) a similar loadout -<snip>



I think my larger question is...if this R sounds like the 5D5 expected equivalent, they why would Canon do a DSLR 5D5 at all, and not just go with the 5DR type thing?

I can see the flagship camera getting one more DSLR run, but after sitting and pondering it, I can't see the value of doing a mirrored 5D5 and not just going straight to a 5D5-R camera and make that mirrorless. That seems it would hit the sweet spot to drive RF Lens sales. The Current R camera is more of a 6D equivalent so that would be the entry to Cannon's FF Mirrorless and the 5D5-R would be the prosumer version and eventually they'd do a 1DX-R equivalent in a couple years.

At least that makes sense to me.

But, what do I know?


cayenne


----------



## Joules (Jan 13, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I can see the flagship camera getting one more DSLR run, but after sitting and pondering it, I can't see the value of doing a mirrored 5D5 and not just going straight to a 5D5-R camera and make that mirrorless.


Not even giving people the option to stick with DSLR for a while longer may be a too drastic change. And it could give some folks a bad taste of mirrorless, feeling like they are being forced into it instead of trying it out of curiosity and starting to appreciate on their own terms.

There are a lot of people who simply prefer OVF and/or the 5D ergonomics


----------



## cayenne (Jan 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....



Did/Do you write to the CF and SD cards simultaneously on your 5Dx presently?

I always used the SD as a failsafe in case the CF card filled up while in the "head of battle"......I'd never really thought of trying to shoot to both at same time...
But, that's just me....wondering if you presently do with current 5D series and if this is wide spread?

C


----------



## cayenne (Jan 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> I don't shoot video, but the lack of posted 4K may be because a ton of people are watching YouTube on their phones, tablets, computers, etc. and 4K doesn't have much penetration there.
> 
> That doesn't mean people aren't using video on their ILCs.
> 
> - A




Not to mention, that it seems a decent number of people are shooting in 4K (heck even 6K with the BM video cameras)...and cropping down or reframing in post as needed for HD output they send to YouTube.

It has its advantages.

cayenne


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> How does this even make sense for writing to both cards simultaneously if one of the card writes newly 10 times faster than another? At 12 FPS and presumably 30Mb per an average RAW file that's 360Mb/s....



When the buffer is full, and can't be emptied to the SD card, fps will drop. It seems the EOS R's UHS-II port can write 180MBps with the right cards, so you could have it drop to 6 FPS.


----------



## mpeeps (Jan 13, 2020)

Adelino said:


> Are you mixing your IBIS with your BSI?


It was a legit question. Why the sarcastic BS?


----------



## njohnson (Jan 13, 2020)

This is roughly what I've been waiting for. I have been patiently waiting for several years to upgrade a 6D. I considered going with Sony but have held out hope that something fitting my needs would finally come around from Canon. 

I do product photography and while you would think that the rumored Canon 5Ds replacement 60MP+ bodies would make the most sense in this scenario, to me the giant image sizes are just a burden for most projects and require not just upgrading lenses and cards but hardware as well. I honestly wish there was a way for a camera body to have a 60MP or so sensor that you could set to a full-frame half mode so it can run at 30MP when needed.


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Jan 13, 2020)

djack41 said:


> Wedding/event pros will transition to mirrorless. A DSLR backup will be stop gap and a pain. Pros will be driven to mirrorless by IQ and features. If Canon produces the right mirrorless camera to compliment the incredible RF glass, lots of 5D4s and EF glass will hit the used market....cheap.



EF glass will not be hitting the market cheap. Not with Canon adapters being so good - and TBH unless you are pixel peeping you almost certainly wont be able to see the difference between RF L and EF L. 

That has been one point where Canon has made sure they are supporting their pros and event shooters - get a MILC, be guarentteed your great EF glass is going to work 100% and transition to RF glass when you feel like it. Or never buy a RF lens, it wont matter. 

An EF body on the other hand...... yeah THOSE will drop in price. But glass? Nooooooooooope


----------



## gouldopfl (Jan 13, 2020)

Aaron Lozano said:


> RF mount really needs a good bunch of small pancake lens and primes that are somewhat affordable. I bet plenty of enthusiast would love to shed some weight out of their travelling FF setup.
> 
> Then start shipping the cameras with AI like pixel/iPhones and blow people's minds with amazing night shots.
> 
> Maybe that's one way Canon could get more revenue.


Canon has backed themselves into a wall with their lens pricing, especially with f/2.8 IMO. Asking 2200-3000 per lens means that both Sigma and Tamron will be able to move I to a 3rd party market with a strong following. If Tamron can maintain the quality they have in the SP G2 series, it will be killer. I rented all the lenses I wanted to try out before I made my decision but in the end all of my f/2.8 glass is Tamron. Some faster primes are Canon or Sigma Art series. Canon isn't even competitive anymore. Price vs quality doesn't make it up as some third party lenses have better quality housing and the differences were slight with certain tests being won by third party glass and others with Canon L glass. With the number of camera sales diminishing yearly, you would think that Canon would want to take advantage of RF glass for marketshare


----------



## Kit. (Jan 13, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> It was a legit question. Why the sarcastic BS?


Just add some 'I's to it.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 13, 2020)

gouldopfl said:


> Canon has backed themselves into a wall with their lens pricing, especially with f/2.8 IMO. Asking 2200-3000 per lens means that both Sigma and Tamron will be able to move I to a 3rd party market with a strong following. If Tamron can maintain the quality they have in the SP G2 series, it will be killer. I rented all the lenses I wanted to try out before I made my decision but in the end all of my f/2.8 glass is Tamron. Some faster primes are Canon or Sigma Art series. Canon isn't even competitive anymore. Price vs quality doesn't make it up as some third party lenses have better quality housing and the differences were slight with certain tests being won by third party glass and others with Canon L glass. With the number of camera sales diminishing yearly, you would think that Canon would want to take advantage of RF glass for marketshare



I've aways heard that AF on 3rd party lenses never perform quite as well as the native Canon glass, especially the "L" stuff.

Are people saying this is no longer true on the RF glass?

C


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 14, 2020)

$3,000? Come on December sales!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Did/Do you write to the CF and SD cards simultaneously on your 5Dx presently?
> 
> I always used the SD as a failsafe in case the CF card filled up while in the "head of battle"......I'd never really thought of trying to shoot to both at same time...
> But, that's just me....wondering if you presently do with current 5D series and if this is wide spread?
> ...


yes, I do.. I cannot afford risking my photos. It is better safe than sorry.


----------



## Aaron Lozano (Jan 14, 2020)

gouldopfl said:


> Canon has backed themselves into a wall with their lens pricing, especially with f/2.8 IMO. Asking 2200-3000 per lens means that both Sigma and Tamron will be able to move I to a 3rd party market with a strong following. If Tamron can maintain the quality they have in the SP G2 series, it will be killer. I rented all the lenses I wanted to try out before I made my decision but in the end all of my f/2.8 glass is Tamron. Some faster primes are Canon or Sigma Art series. Canon isn't even competitive anymore. Price vs quality doesn't make it up as some third party lenses have better quality housing and the differences were slight with certain tests being won by third party glass and others with Canon L glass. With the number of camera sales diminishing yearly, you would think that Canon would want to take advantage of RF glass for marketshare



The lens pricing will lower. Canon always has a very high price for lens on release, then they go down with time.

Sigma is really upping the level with their art series thou, pity they almost always have that yellow cast (all the ones I tried. Tamron have nice colour rendition and are up to speed lately.


----------



## mkamelg (Jan 14, 2020)

Viggo said:


> 12 fps would be an incredible upgrade from one body to the next
> 
> 5mp EVF too... this could be the killer R everybody was waiting for. Sounds good to me!



Instead of increasing the frame rate per second, it would be better if Canon focused on improving other aspects of the AF system.

Their engineers should watch this video and answer the question "why they can do it and we can't".






Last weekend I had the opportunity to photograph for the first time with the EOS R camera a local drift event taking place on the occasion of an annual charity event named WOŚP. I take this type of photos a maximum of maybe twice a year.

From 315 registered files including two videos, I decided to publish 25 photos and these two videos https://www.flickr.com/photos/mkamelg/albums/72157709566241721/page2 where I'm really happy with maybe a few photos. I was used one of my EF lenses via an adapter. It was a bad experience for me compared to my previous camera which was EOS 5DS, mainly because of the delay in EVF display when taking continuous photos.

Why there's no AF point frame during shooting when "High speed continuous" drive mode is selected in "ONE SHOT AF" operation?

Why AF point frame is available during shooting when "High speed continuous (Shoot. speed priority)" drive mode is selected in "SERVO AF" operation, but with full mechanical shutter "SERVO AF" is horrible slow and inaccurate?

Why with the chosen AF method "Zone AF", when "High speed continuous (Shoot. speed priority)" drive mode was selected in "SERVO AF" operation, camera couldn't focus on the drifting car coming straight at me?

Why there's not available something like "Pinpoint AF" which is available in Nikon Z6/7/50 cameras? Can this be considered equivalent to "Spot AF" known from some Canon DSLR cameras?






Does it bring any benefits? Definitely yes if you are using a lens with an older mount connected to the camera via an adapter.





__





Z7 with 105/1.4 focus shift, pinpoint and single AF accuracy - the last word


This is one in a series of posts on the Nikon Z7. You should be able to find all the posts about that camera in the Category List on the right sidebar, below the Articles widget. There’s a drop-down menu there that you can use to get to all the posts in this series; just




blog.kasson.com


----------



## gmon750 (Jan 14, 2020)

I know SD cards are a dime a dozen, but I want dual card slots of the SAME configuration. In this case, dual CFExpress slots would be preferred. SD Cards just don't have the bandwidth to handle high-megapixel, fast-shooting events. 

It's my hope that Canon's "pro" R bodies will incorporate identical card slots.


----------



## MadScotsman (Jan 14, 2020)

gmon750 said:


> I know SD cards are a dime a dozen, but I want dual card slots of the SAME configuration. In this case, dual CFExpress slots would be preferred. SD Cards just don't have the bandwidth to handle high-megapixel, fast-shooting events.
> 
> It's my hope that Canon's "pro" R bodies will incorporate identical card slots.



This is perfect!

It's the exact reason I was a little disappointed that Canon caved to the card slot cry babies.

Now it's "But they're not there SAME?!?!"

Hate to be the one to say "I told you so." But...

No. 

Wait. 

That's just not true.

I absolutely LOVE to be the one to say "I told you so!"

I told you so.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 14, 2020)

MadScotsman said:


> This is perfect!
> 
> It's the exact reason I was a little disappointed that Canon caved to the card slot cry babies.
> 
> ...




It was a significant problem with the 5DIII. We had to choose between performance or having a second card for backup. It was a truly dumb mix of cards on Canon's part.

The 5DIV didn't seem nearly as bad. The two card slots were much better matched.

Hopefully we'll have another good match on the next 5DR.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 14, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> Why there's no AF point frame during shooting when "High speed continuous" drive mode is selected in "ONE SHOT AF" operation?
> 
> Why AF point frame is available during shooting when "High speed continuous (Shoot. speed priority)" drive mode is selected in "SERVO AF" operation, but with full mechanical shutter "SERVO AF" is horrible slow and inaccurate?
> 
> ...



Ok. I give up. Why?


----------



## gmon750 (Jan 15, 2020)

MadScotsman said:


> This is perfect!
> 
> It's the exact reason I was a little disappointed that Canon caved to the card slot cry babies.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure Canon "caved in" to SD-card purists. I think they just kept the status quo. I think most photographers want the dual slots primarily for redundancy/backup, nothing more. I own a 5DM3 and I never have it set to anything other that dual writes. It irks me to the Nth-degree when my SD card stalls on writes and the CompactFlash is waiting for the SD card to catch up. 

Maybe Canon is reserving it for pro-models? I hope. The 1DX has identical slots, let's hope they do the same for pro R-bodies.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 15, 2020)

Aaron Lozano said:


> The lens pricing will lower. Canon always has a very high price for lens on release, then they go down with time.
> 
> Sigma is really upping the level with their art series thou, pity they almost always have that yellow cast (all the ones I tried. Tamron have nice colour rendition and are up to speed lately.


Yes, Sigma’s colours are a bit warmer than Canon’s one. I wonder if that was due to the properties of the anti glare coating that they use?


----------



## Joules (Jan 15, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> Instead of increasing the frame rate per second, it would be better if Canon focused on improving other aspects of the AF system.


That's not a one-or-the-other situation. Especially their improvements in throughput demonstrated on the M6 II (At 455 MP/s Canon's fastest ILC, beating for example the Nikon Z7 or Canon 1DX III at ~400 MP/s each) allow them to also deliver better AF and AE. Expect to see these improved even further in upcoming R bodies that feature the new DIGIC X processor.



mkamelg said:


> I was used one of my EF lenses via an adapter. It was a bad experience for me compared to my previous camera which was EOS 5DS, mainly because of the delay in EVF display when taking continuous photos.


The viewfinder needs an RF lens attached to operate at the smoothest setting. This is unfortunate, but I would hope it's also just a quirk of the first RF body iteration.



mkamelg said:


> Why with the chosen AF method "Zone AF", when "High speed continuous (Shoot. speed priority)" drive mode was selected in "SERVO AF" operation, camera couldn't focus on the drifting car coming straight at me?


Without an idea of the lens used or the look and speed of the car no one can tell you of course. In any case, the R is not an ideal body to evaluate Canon's tracking abilities on mirrorless bodies. There's a reason we're hearing rumors about a replacement less than two years after its launch.



mkamelg said:


> Why there's not available something like "Pinpoint AF" which is available in Nikon Z6/7/50 cameras? Can this be considered equivalent to "Spot AF" known from some Canon DSLR cameras?


Another first iteration quirk. The RP has spot AF as far as I'm aware, no idea why Canon didn't put it on the R yet. The RP also has focus stacking capabilities that the R doesn't. Canon is just weird like that.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 15, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Yes, Sigma’s colours are a bit warmer than Canon’s one. I wonder if that was due to the properties of the anti glare coating that they use?



Sigma uses golden sand from Malta for their glass! 






But Canon uses only white sand from the Philippines. See the difference?


----------



## centuaryseries (Jan 15, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


There is no more speculation as its here-





__





Canon Canada | Consumer Products


Canon Canada is dedicated to bringing people together, whether that’s through photography, video or print media. Learn more about our products and resources.




www.canon.ca


----------



## Quirkz (Jan 17, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I think my larger question is...if this R sounds like the 5D5 expected equivalent, they why would Canon do a DSLR 5D5 at all, and not just go with the 5DR type thing?



I think the answer is as simple as:

‘because dSLRs still sell, and some people still want them, so let’s make ALL of the money, and not just half of the money’


----------



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> I think the answer is as simple as:
> 
> ‘because dSLRs still sell, and some people still want them, so let’s make ALL of the money, and not just half of the money’



OH, I agree mostly for the short term, but as some others smarter than I have said, they likely will conserver manufacturing costs soon and consolidate to more all mirrorless as I believe they think that is the future.

And with the announcement that Canon doesn't intend any further research and development on EF mounted lenses and only concentrating on the RF lens series...I think the writing is on the wall for DSLR.


----------



## padam (Jan 19, 2020)

gmon750 said:


> I know SD cards are a dime a dozen, but I want dual card slots of the SAME configuration. In this case, dual CFExpress slots would be preferred. SD Cards just don't have the bandwidth to handle high-megapixel, fast-shooting events.
> 
> It's my hope that Canon's "pro" R bodies will incorporate identical card slots.


In case of the EOS R II, They won't do that due to size constraints, also it is not a good idea to force everyone to go and buy those CFExpress cards, the fastest UHS-II cards have an average write speed of over 180MB/s in the EOS R, that is pretty fast (5D Mark IV can only go to 110MB/s with CF and it's not a slow camera) and it can probably go further in the next iteration with Digic X with an improved buffer as well.

If they do one 1DX III equivalent with a built-in vertical grip and a big battery that enables higher frame rates for double the cost, that might have it (but it won't have the resolution).


----------



## gmon750 (Jan 24, 2020)

padam said:


> In case of the EOS R II, They won't do that due to size constraints, also it is not a good idea to force everyone to go and buy those CFExpress cards, the fastest UHS-II cards have an average write speed of over 180MB/s in the EOS R, that is pretty fast (5D Mark IV can only go to 110MB/s with CF and it's not a slow camera) and it can probably go further in the next iteration with Digic X with an improved buffer as well.
> 
> If they do one 1DX III equivalent with a built-in vertical grip and a big battery that enables higher frame rates for double the cost, that might have it (but it won't have the resolution).



Dual slots are a necessity for anyone taking photos with real money involved in their shots. Be it a wedding photographer being paid thousands of dollars for those special, once-in-a-lifetime shots, or photographers involved in photoshoots with hundreds or thousands of dollars invested in addition to manpower. It's not debatable.

I fall in that group that will not accept one card in a camera. I've had cards fail in my 5DM3 only to be saved by the redundant card. It happens. So if Canon has to make grip changes to accommodate two cards, then that's what is going to have to happen. I know many others photographers that will not do any work using a single-slot camera. Others have different needs and opinions. Mine may not apply to others, but it is important to us.

Will be interesting to see what Canon does on this.


----------



## padam (Jan 25, 2020)

gmon750 said:


> Dual slots are a necessity for anyone taking photos with real money involved in their shots. Be it a wedding photographer being paid thousands of dollars for those special, once-in-a-lifetime shots, or photographers involved in photoshoots with hundreds or thousands of dollars invested in addition to manpower. It's not debatable.
> 
> I fall in that group that will not accept one card in a camera. I've had cards fail in my 5DM3 only to be saved by the redundant card. It happens. So if Canon has to make grip changes to accommodate two cards, then that's what is going to have to happen. I know many others photographers that will not do any work using a single-slot camera. Others have different needs and opinions. Mine may not apply to others, but it is important to us.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what Canon does on this.


I didn't write it won't have two card slots, I wrote that it won't have dual CFExpress slots.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Nov 3, 2020)

Is their any news on this rumor? I do own the EOS R (and love it) but a few upgrades such as silent shutter with AF and 10 fps (more welcome of course) would be nice, especially since my girlfriend wants a camera of her own and there is need for one more  R5 is out our league, R6 doesn't spark our interest that much. Therefore, R Mark II would be great, better than having two EOS R or an RP.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 5, 2020)

Seems......... pointless. Unless it is cheap. Significantly less than the R6. In which case it could be a great camera


----------



## slclick (Nov 5, 2020)

Has there ever been more of a thread to 'unwatch'?


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Nov 5, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Seems......... pointless. Unless it is cheap. Significantly less than the R6. In which case it could be a great camera



Really? I think a an EOS R Mark II with around 32-34 MP would fit perfectly between an R6 and a R5. The gap between the 20 MP and the 45 MP is imho just too big to not have a another camera slated in between...

The same huge gap actually kept me from buying/ deciding between a 5d and 6d and I almost wound up switching to another brand because I didn't like either option. 



slclick said:


> Has there ever been more of a thread to 'unwatch'?



Yeah, you're probably right, but I'm still hoping for it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 5, 2020)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Really? I think a an EOS R Mark II with around 32-34 MP would fit perfectly between an R6 and a R5. The gap between the 20 MP and the 45 MP is imho just too big to not have a another camera slated in between...
> 
> The same huge gap actually kept me from buying/ deciding between a 5d and 6d and I almost wound up switching to another brand because I didn't like either option.



Well. Yes. If 20mp is not enough then get the R5. Why have a camera slotted into that small gap in price between the two? It is not like 45mp is such an enormous file now that a fairly average computer cannot deal with processing it.


----------



## lawny13 (Nov 5, 2020)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Really? I think a an EOS R Mark II with around 32-34 MP would fit perfectly between an R6 and a R5. The gap between the 20 MP and the 45 MP is imho just too big to not have a another camera slated in between...
> 
> The same huge gap actually kept me from buying/ deciding between a 5d and 6d and I almost wound up switching to another brand because I didn't like either option.
> 
> ...



Oh? So you think that sony should slate something between the A7 line and the A7R line because currently 60+MP vs 24MP is an even bigger gap than 20 vs 45. Most point out that the actual detail difference between 20 and 24 is small. With the market shrinking on top of it all it wouldn't make sense for them to put something in between. You would have the RP, R6, R, R5 and eventful R1... 5 camera lines is a lot. 

And the gap between 20 MP and 30 MP (6D line vs 5D isn't that big at all). Main differentiator was actually the AF system.


----------

